# No April Fools joke?



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you just forgetful, or did you decide not to do an April Fools joke this year?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope, sorry. There isn't a major tradition for April Fools' jokes on the site anyway; I've only really made a couple over the years, and only one of them was anything more than just some lame obviously fake statement in an update, so I didn't feel any particular need to do one. And of course, I was busy writing chapter 53 of The Quest for the Legends, so I didn't really have the time.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 1, 2010)

Your shoe is untied.

^Does that count?


----------



## departuresong (Apr 1, 2010)

Butterfree fooled all of us who visited the site today and didn't expect to actually see it right away. :o


----------



## Hiesetsu (Apr 1, 2010)

Google's playing a particularly funny one, if you hurry and see. Click their logo. 

Oh, and I dropped by /b/ to see what they were doing. they have a "Call your ex and act like you wanna get back together then say april fools" Thread going. Mildly amusing. Looks like some old flames are hooking up again unexpectedly.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 2, 2010)

Hiesetsu said:


> Oh, and I dropped by /b/ to see what they were doing. they have a "Call your ex and act like you wanna get back together then say april fools" Thread going. Mildly amusing. Looks like some old flames are hooking up again unexpectedly.


Meanwhile, the real 'joke' was in /v/ the whole time.


----------



## xkze (Apr 2, 2010)

gee gee gee gee baby baby baby


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 3, 2010)

Xikaze said:


> gee gee gee gee baby baby baby


Fools. I got that Adblocked. Plus it's /v/ and /g/ who were affected.

420chan put up a Valentine's Day wallpaper.


----------



## Esque (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww. Oh well. Hey, maybe we should plan something for May 1? I'm always behind on April Fool's anyway.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2011)

You've doomed us all!


----------



## Goldenpelt (Apr 1, 2011)

This skin...

I love you, Butterfree. :'D


----------



## Happy (Apr 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD this was not meant to be my first post but I PRETTY MUCH DIED OF AMAZING, this is probably the best aprfool's joke I've seen yet
(on the other hand I don't visit a lot of sites; oh well)
Lord English.... I mean engfisk........... I don't remember if Butterfree reads MSPA, so whoever did this literally gets all the A+'s

(HOWEVER I must raise concern over the quality of the images. by that I mean _they are not bad enough._ Should you use Hussie's ultimate technique of lowering the quality, then screencapping the preview and lowering it even further, then I shall be truly awestruck by this magnificent tribute.)


----------



## M&F (Apr 1, 2011)

On that note,

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1460/pumpkiny.png

THIS DID NOT HAPPEN. AT ALL.


----------



## boss (Apr 1, 2011)

SMUPPETS ARE STILL TOTALLY COOL OK THAT IS ALL......


----------



## Adriane (Apr 1, 2011)

Please check the date before posting in a year-old thread :T


----------

